# Zhone Dsl Modem: How to change settings?



## t3_tikka (Jan 31, 2010)

I have a zhone dsl modem model number:6212-I3-200 and i'm trying to configure it's settings but I can't remember the address for its settings. I'd be happy if someone could tell me what it is.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Open a command prompt and type IPCONFIG The Default Gateway address is the base address of the router, put that into the IE address bar.


----------



## t3_tikka (Jan 31, 2010)

This didn't work. I don't know what to do.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

What happened when you tried to access that address? What was the address you tried to use?


----------

